# Transitioning from hi tech to low tech



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

What plants do you have? Some may not do well without CO2. 

Cold turkey is fine, just reduce the light significantly as well.


----------



## JoseRivera (Sep 10, 2013)

I have dhg belem, staurogyne repens, blyxa japonica, lobella cardinallis, hygrophillia pinnatifida, ranculus indulata, and some other short stem plant. The dhg is pretty much carpeted as much as i want so if the growth slows down its ok


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You can probably reduce the light intensity down to about 40 PAR, and reduce the CO2 concentration because the lower light intensity slows the plant growth rate, but if you try low light and no CO2 those high light plants will just stop growing, algae will move in, and your tank will be a mess, to say the least. Plants that require high light, and CO2, just don't survive well without high light and CO2. Excel helps, but is a poor substitute for CO2 when the plants need CO2.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey JoseRivera , 

I've recently gone through a similar process as you describe. Here is what I found worked/did not work in my case. 

Try not to uproot any plants that you want to keep in that aquarium. It is easier for them to adapt if they have a good root system from which to draw resources. 

Cold turkey and dim turkey work best for a short time. CO2 complete stop. I've kept my high light but strongly reduced the light duration. In addition I allowed the floating plants to cover part of the surface. Then just slowly adjust the amount of plants removed to control light distribution.

If you have a nutritious substrate, ADA Aquasoil in my case, you can limit the column dosing for a week or until you notice plant problems

And maybe the most important part ( at least for me it was) dramatically reduce the plant biomass. I do not mean leave it empty but be aware that a non CO2 fertilized aquarium will not be able to sustain the same plant density. Plants will start to outcompete with each other and some will die. 

In this most recent trial, the plants that had little problem were staurogyne repens,hygrophillia pinnatifida, small patches of HC cuba, Bacopa. Althernathera was a little hurt but bounced back. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## JoseRivera (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok thanks for all the help guys, i reduced photo period from 7 hrs to 4, im dosing excel, i use to dose ei method, should i do half doses or 1/4 doses?


----------



## JoseRivera (Sep 10, 2013)

I am eventually going to take this tank down and move all the inhabitants into my 22, im just waiting for it to cycle


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Why don't you just wait until your new tank is ready then transfer everything over? I would not even deal with going to low tech if you're gonna tear it down anyways...


----------



## JoseRivera (Sep 10, 2013)

klibs said:


> Why don't you just wait until your new tank is ready then transfer everything over? I would not even deal with going to low tech if you're gonna tear it down anyways...


Thanks for the suggestion, its because i filled in my other tank and now am using the co2 for that, im waiting for my filter to cycle before i switch the fish over


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

JoseRivera said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, its because i filled in my other tank and now am using the co2 for that, im waiting for my filter to cycle before i switch the fish over


Have you thought about recycling some of the mulm and loose organic debris from the 6g to the 22g as a way to help speed up seeding the new tank's biological cycle?


----------

